# What's a really good name for a new music magazine?



## Ian Moore

Thinking about starting a new music magazine. What's a really good name for it?


----------



## Captainnumber36

What issues would it focus on in particular?


----------



## Captainnumber36

"The Staff" comes to mind. Sounds catchy and general.


----------



## Vasks

"Grand Staff" for those of us with big egos...LOL

or "Current Classical"


----------



## nikola

How about "Nikola"? After all, there's no bigger ego than mine!


----------



## Ian Moore

Any up to date modern music. Say - something that had been written in the last few years.


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "The Staff" comes to mind. Sounds catchy and general.


Good idea- but got to be careful of non modern music titles.


----------



## Ian Moore

Vasks said:


> "Grand Staff" for those of us with big egos...LOL
> 
> or "Current Classical"


I like the apparent contradiction as well.. 'current' but 'classical'.


----------



## Captainnumber36

"The Daily (weekly/monthly/whatever it is going to be) Muse"
"The Staff"
"Harmony Happenings"
"Bound for Sound"


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Modern Masterpieces"


----------



## Sekhar

I suggest "Clef."


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "The Daily (weekly/monthly/whatever it is going to be) Muse"
> "The Staff"
> "Harmony Happenings"
> "Bound for Sound"


All attention grabbing - good. How about a more serious magazine.


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "Modern Masterpieces"


I like this one the best but people might get offended - they feel they should judge whether it is a masterpiece or not.


----------



## Ian Moore

Sekhar said:


> I suggest "Clef."


I like it but it doesn't mention the 'modern' aspect of the magazine.


----------



## Ian Moore

Keep them coming - they're great suggestions.


----------



## Judith

"The Classical" springs to mind!


----------



## Ian Moore

Good name but would people realise that it concentrated on 'modern' music?


----------



## Captainnumber36

"21st Century Classical"
"Classical of the 21st Century"
"Modern Classical"
"Modern Classical: 21st Century and Beyond"


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Classical: Modern Compositions"
"Modern Composition"


----------



## nikola

"Classical Today"


----------



## Captainnumber36

Is this going to be a free internet based magazine, or what are your intentions? I'd be interested in it if it discussed modern works and gave recommendations on performances to listen to!


----------



## Captainnumber36

"The Sound of Silence: 4'33 & other Modern Works"

:lol:


----------



## Torkelburger

Opus Novus

(novus is latin for "new, fresh, modern")


----------



## Captainnumber36

"La Musica Nueva"


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Modern Classical Favorites"


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Composition Today"


----------



## KenOC

Our FM station's late night "new music" program is titled, "Modern Times."


----------



## Botschaft

How about:

Degenerate Sound art
Vain Novelty
Pure Noise
Unmusic
The Swamp

:tiphat:


----------



## Botschaft

Torkelburger said:


> Opus Novus
> 
> (novus is latin for "new, fresh, modern")


That would be _Opus Novum_, opus being neuter and not masculine.


----------



## Larkenfield

Surely the title would depend upon the kind of music being featured. If the mag is for modern or contemporary it could be called _Avant-Regarde_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Encore!_nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

How about "Yet another music magazine" Or YAMM?


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is this going to be a free internet based magazine, or what are your intentions? I'd be interested in it if it discussed modern works and gave recommendations on performances to listen to!


A free magazine after a startup subscription(E.g. raise enough money for a year to make it freely available to everyone.) Contributions from readers/skilled enthusiastic writers/professional writers - fresh/witty/relevant. Published on the internet for easy and cheap access.

Recommendations and reviews would definitely be a feature.


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "21st Century Classical"
> "Classical of the 21st Century"
> "Modern Classical"
> "Modern Classical: 21st Century and Beyond"


How about 'twenty twenty-one'(all lower-case) and then a subtitle 'Composition Today'?


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "The Sound of Silence: 4'33 & other Modern Works"
> 
> :lol:


Very good but very specific to John Cage.


----------



## Ian Moore

Torkelburger said:


> Opus Novus
> 
> (novus is latin for "new, fresh, modern")


Good suggestion - I like it. Might even steal it for a title of a piece of music!!?


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> "La Musica Nueva"


Good work. I like it. What would it be called in Spain!


----------



## Ian Moore

KenOC said:


> Our FM station's late night "new music" program is titled, "Modern Times."


"Modern Times" I like it a lot but is the name copyrighted?


----------



## Ian Moore

Improbus said:


> How about:
> 
> Degenerate Sound art
> Vain Novelty
> Pure Noise
> Unmusic
> The Swamp
> 
> :tiphat:


These names grab people's attention (especially the younger audience - which is great). The magazine would be witty but should be able to be serious as well. The name has to be able to reflect this apparent contradiction.


----------



## Ian Moore

Larkenfield said:


> Surely the title would depend upon the kind of music being featured. If the mag is for modern or contemporary it could be called _Avant-Regarde_.


Very clever - I like it a lot. It has a Boulezian feel to it. I like the pun with 'Avant Garde'. Your title means essentially means 'Preview' - but that is not really what the magazine is going to be. However, you are winning the prize for the cleverest pun.


----------



## Ian Moore

Improbus said:


> That would be _Opus Novum_, opus being neuter and not masculine.


Correct latin - great but as for a title you want a soft ending like 'us' rather than a hard ending 'um'. Probably need to re-think the whole title. Thanks for your work.


----------



## Ian Moore

elgars ghost said:


> _Encore!_nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Good work but I think there is definitely a few things called 'Encore' that are copyrighted.


----------



## Ian Moore

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> How about "Yet another music magazine" Or YAMM?


I like the acronym, 'YAMM'; instantly rememberable. 'Yet another music magazine' does suggest that it just like all the other magazines.


----------



## Ingélou

Classical Now?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ian Moore said:


> How about 'twenty twenty-one'(all lower-case) and then a subtitle 'Composition Today'?


Why would it be twenty twenty-one? Wouldn't it just be twenty-one? Are you going with that option?


----------



## Ian Moore

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why would it be twenty twenty-one? Wouldn't it just be twenty-one? Are you going with that option?


I did say that I would concentrate on music of the last 10 years but I would also include anything from the twentieth century as well. It's snappy but is it a bit vague? Even with the subtitle?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ian Moore said:


> I did say that I would concentrate on music of the last 10 years but I would also include anything from the twentieth century as well. It's snappy but is it a bit vague? Even with the subtitle?


What's vague about it?


----------



## Captainnumber36

"Talk Modern Classical: Works since the 20th Century"


----------



## Ian Moore

Modern classical magazine...what do you think? Cover only (- including gibberish Latin).

https://indd.adobe.com/view/64469a4a-41cb-4044-b3c6-a4b98980c9be


----------

